

Firefox 29 sucks - hysan
http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/firefox-29-sucks.html

======
reuwsaat
Very diplomatic. The author could fork it instead of degrading their hard work
that is, even if not perfect, work done. "To the world out there, I demand a
fundraising project..." But instead author 'demands' others funding?

------
n0body
i don't see what's wrong with it. same as before, only i can move everything
around.

that said, some people don't like change, which is fine, it's what themes and
extensions are for. [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/classicthemer...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/classicthemerestorer/)

